# Best top end call?



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

I am going to get a new top end goose call for Canada geese for this fall. What are the opinions on the best calls from the best callers and hunters out there?
Zink, Grounds, Foiles, others....

Any info appreciated.

Shig


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow it is tuff just to pick one. I mean once you buy one it seems you have 20 of them. They all have three thing that someone might like. Best thing to do is go somewhere they have a lot and try them all. I mean what fits for me might not be good for you. What your asking for is stricly based on brand. Until you try one of the brands out yourself. Your never going to know what best fits you..I really like Winglock, but would give up my Tim Grounds Triple Crown or my Zink PC-1.


----------



## Goosekilla1 (Feb 27, 2009)

foiles strait meat honker is the one i started on.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Your best goose call is like a good pair of boots. Find what fits YOU. For me, that's Lynch Mob, but everyone has their own opinion. Try as many as you can even if you have to start buying and selling on the internet to do so.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Feather duster calls


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Winglock Calls, call Rick, tell him where your hunting and let him select the call you need.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've tried out tons of calls. Started as a die hard Zink and now wouldn't give up my Gander Valley for anything!


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

The two calls I blow the most are my Strait Meat and my Lynch Mob Goose Noose. The Lynch Mob gets used about 90% of the time. I like the sounds I can get out of it alot better and George's customer service can't be beat IMO.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

DRC


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Foiles, enough said!

My Showtime is loud and sounds great


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

What ever happened to people giving some love to Grounds in these threads?

Anyways, there is no such things as a best top end call. What's important is that you know how to blow a call and you know how to tune a call. Beyond that it's just a matter of finding the call that you think you sound the best on. When you think you sound good, you're more confident, and when you're more confident, you end up doing a better job at whatever it is you're doing.

All these people give different answers because they have adapted to the call that they listed. The differences in calls are very subtle, but once people put a bunch of time in on a certain call, those differences become what they consider to be normal. So then when they pick up a call that they aren't used to, they get the feeling that something isn't quite right with it. Really though, the only thing wrong with it is that it isn't their call that they've spent hours and hours practicing on.

So I guess what I'm saying is this. Go buy a call that you feel good about, and practice till your wife has left you, your neighbor has called the cops a dozen times, and even your dog is scratching at the door wanting out.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Well put diver, I have everybody here in straight jackets, hoping I choke on my call and die, LOL


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Diver... heres your grounds

I started off using Foiles, thought they were pretty nice but then traded a SMH and a Meatgrinder for a brand new GK Giant Killer. That call was alright, during that time I bought a Pro Super Mag that call is sick. I now have triple crown guts in it and that makes it really sweet. I also have a real thang, and a super thang, all with triple crown's other than the real thang which has normal grounds guts in it. The only other calls I've blown that I liked were Gander Valley. IMO you need to go to the store and blow every call they have avaible and then determine what you want.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Best top end call is the call that fits you the best.

Seems like a simple statement but it's true. Everyone is different in terms of how they present air into the call, how they hold the call, how big/small their hands are, and other small technical difference. If you really want to get a call that fits you, try a bunch of different ones. Ive tried them just about all: Grounds, GK, Foiles, Winglock, etc. The call I like the best is Bay Country calls, Shore Thing. But that is just me.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

for me, i don't go with what everyone else uses. I find guys at sporting events who make their own custom calls. I have a few that i will never give up.

I agree with the previous statement of find what fits you the best. Try out different calls and see what works best for you. I have killed birds over cheap $15 calls and $100 calls. As long as it makes a sound close to the real thing, thats all you'll need


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Benelliboy1715 said:


> for me, i don't go with what everyone else uses. I find guys at sporting events who make their own custom calls. I have a few that i will never give up.
> 
> I agree with the previous statement of find what fits you the best. Try out different calls and see what works best for you. I have killed birds over cheap $15 calls and $100 calls. As long as it makes a sound close to the real thing, thats all you'll need


only heard good things about the custom calls, check out your PM


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim Grounds Real Thang or Super Thang


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I vote for the Super Thang!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

the one.. the only.. the tim grounds super mag! my vote goes to the super mag.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

GK or Saunders


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:bowdown: "Come Getcha Some" just for Dive


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Grounds is a good choice for the Central flyway. Anywhere else and the call is to low end. That being said go with the advice, go with the one you can make the best sounds with. If you spend enough time on call you can make it the best "top-end call" for you.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

grounds half breed.. it works quite well in the mississippi flyway..

hey slim, what do you mean by low end???


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Did not really mean "low-end", what I meant is that it is a low sounding deep call.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Or...

You could tune the call to give it a higher pitch.

Or...

You could call Tim up and buy a call from him, and you could tell him you would like the call to be a little higher pitch.

Or...

You could buy a Real Thang which is already higher pitch, and call it a day.

The point is any call can be tuned for pitch, so don't make that an issue. Do what everyone has stated and test drive a few and choose YOUR favorite.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Not always true. A cackler call will naturally always be higher pitched no matter how you set it up just because the way it is made.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

wrong.. i have several half breeds.. two for canadas, one for snows, and one for specks... half breeds are easy to manipulate..


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

And Tim produces a cackler call for $99.00.

The reason that happens is the length of the insert. Tipically the shorter the insert... the higher the pitch.

Again, do not let that be an issue when purchasing a call.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

I think that is what I just said. Cackler calls will naturally be higher pitched without manipulation. And will always be higher pitched no matter how much you mess with the call. :beer:


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

[quote="possumfoot"]wrong.. i have several half breeds.. two for canadas, one for snows, and one for specks... half breeds are easy to manipulate..[/quote]

Why f*** with it when calls are made for such things. All calls can be manipulated to sound different ways. I have a High Plains that I can make to sound like an elk. Do I use it to hunt elk, NO. They make calls for that and it is better suited for it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually what you said was that Tims calls are all low pitch and only really work good in the central flyway. I was mearly pointing out that this statement is not true. And furthermore I will guarintee anyone that knows how to tune a call can make a Pro SM be as high pitch as his cackler call. Thus my statement not to make this an issue, as it can be tuned to make a higher pitch.

This statement here explains alot.

I have a High Plains that I can make to sound like an elk. Do I use it to hunt elk, NO. They make calls for that and it is better suited for it.

Two thoughts on this.

1. Everyone that has been to Foiles booth has seen this. (stop copying Jeff.)

2. Although Foiles makes fantastic calls, not everyone likes them. I do. However the supermag is my favorite call. I own too many of these blasted things, however I find myself using the same 3 while hunting. One is tuned low. one medium, one high (like a cackler) and all are supermags. Now why on Gods great earth would I do this?

Simple...

It is what I like.

The Grounds vs. Foiles urinating contest is lame. Lets agree they are both exelent call makers and leave it at that.

Now back on topic.

Shig. You will never know what call is for you without trying as many as possible. All of the callmakers you listed are VERY reputable fellas. You will receive many opinions on who is the best. Try them all and choose your favorite. If you have a chance to meet up with one of them, take it. they can custome tune the call for you on the spot.

Good luck

Gunny :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well put Gunny.

It's like shotguns, they all shoot stuff....some just fit you better.


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks to all for the input and interesting comments. I started with a 1/2 breed 20 years ago and it took me a long time to figure out how to blow the damn thing. Once I learned it was sweet. I use the Zink LM in canada and after trying some at Cabela's I went with the Triple Crown. I wanted to try the super thang, but they did not have one. Like you all said, try one, practice and get out in the field and smoke em!!!

shig


----------



## bageltime123 (Aug 18, 2009)

I vote ZINK all the way!


----------

